# I am IN NOW!!!!



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

welcome to the forum and good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

congrats brother. Work hard and soak up all the knowledge you can from your Jw's


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

congrats!!!! keep us posted on you progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats. A year and a half as a summer helper? Let me guess, Morrow Meadows?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

patience pays off....congrats, and welcome.


----------



## extrac (Sep 22, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## jredwood301 (Feb 8, 2009)

congrats!!!

these are the things i learned going through my apprenticeship that you should go by.

1. listen
2. ask questions (but not so many to piss people off)
3. stay out of the politics
4. go to union meetings and all after hour classes offered to you
5. always stay busy
6. never turn down overtime
7. THE MOST IMPORTANT ALWAYS BE ON TIME (and never to do a no call no show)

you follow these rules and you will become a well rounded jiw that will stay employed the majority of your career.:thumbup:


----------



## Litlbeast (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## ltodd (Nov 6, 2009)

*JATC New Mexico*

I just got my interview score from the JATC in New Mexico. Does anyone have any idea how long the typical wait has been here? I know it depends on the work available, just curious.

Congrats on getting going!!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

ltodd said:


> I just got my interview score from the JATC in New Mexico. Does anyone have any idea how long the typical wait has been here? I know it depends on the work available, just curious.
> 
> Congrats on getting going!!


Hiring dates and layoff dates are never predictable. You'll be put to work when the hall gets a call for manpower, and you're name is next up and out on the list.


----------



## ltodd (Nov 6, 2009)

*Thanks for the Info*

I know its a waiting game. Just hoping the fact I got my letter regarding my interview 3 days after the actual interview. Sounds like some people have to wait months to even get that. At least I know I'm on the list now.:whistling2:


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

*Wow , thanx everyone!!*

I appreciate all the well wishes, advice and support. It really is nice to be a part of something like this... Thank You all:thumbsup:


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> Congrats. A year and a half as a summer helper? Let me guess, Morrow Meadows?


4 1/2 months of it was.... good guess....


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

jredwood301 said:


> congrats!!!
> 
> these are the things i learned going through my apprenticeship that you should go by.
> 
> ...


duely noted and thank you for the solid advice :thumbup1:


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> welcome to the forum and good luck :thumbsup:


 Thank you very much!


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> congrats brother. Work hard and soak up all the knowledge you can from your Jw's


Thank you! will do!:thumbsup:


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

paul d. said:


> congrats!!!! keep us posted on you progress. :thumbsup:


 thank you and I will


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Congratulations.


 Thank you !


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

also.. dont whine no matter what you get put on as far as your job goes. It all pays the same. All too often I hear other apprentices bitch about what they are doing. Keep the breakshack clean as well.


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> patience pays off....congrats, and welcome.


Yes it does and thank you very much! :thumbup:


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> also.. dont whine no matter what you get put on as far as your job goes. It all pays the same. All too often I hear other apprentices bitch about what they are doing. Keep the breakshack clean as well.


Gotcha! never bitch! thanx for that! :thumbsup:


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

extrac said:


> Congrats!


Thanx!!:thumbsup:


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

Litlbeast said:


> Congratulations and good luck!


 Thank you very much!


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

You will only get out what you put in. give it 100% and learn the trade.


----------



## bward76 (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats Brother. 

BTW- don't ever show up looking like your Avatar. We have an image to uphold!!


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

bward76 said:


> Congrats Brother.
> 
> BTW- don't ever show up looking like your Avatar. We have an image to uphold!!


Had a helper like that once. Dunno how he lasted long as he did. We go to a little old lady's house that's preaching about Jesus and here's this guy looking the part. I made sure he didn't last much longer after I met him though. :thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

my condolences....its not to late to find something else...you still have time.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

rdr said:


> Had a helper like that once. Dunno how he lasted long as he did. We go to a little old lady's house that's preaching about Jesus and here's this guy looking the part. I made sure he didn't last much longer after I met him though. :thumbsup:


Working with (not for, they do the hvac on the site) a sustainable mechanical company and they are all just a bunch of Tommy Chongs. Yeah it aint all that great.

ask me what a sustainable mechanical company is.

really, do it.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Working with (not for, they do the hvac on the site) a sustainable mechanical company and they are all just a bunch of Tommy Chongs. Yeah it aint all that great.
> 
> ask me what a sustainable mechanical company is.
> 
> really, do it.


:laughing: I was kind of curious even if you hadn't told me to ask.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

rdr said:


> :laughing: I was kind of curious even if you hadn't told me to ask.


They process a Home Energy Audit performed by an expert in building science (architect/ designer). After the audit, you’ll receive a complete report that shows you how your house is performing and what you need to do to bring your home up to today’s standards of comfort, health, and energy efficiency. Your audit report includes a customized roadmap to prioritize any energy remodeling work that may be indicated. 

Then they bid on jobs. A whole lot of jobs. Doesn't really matter what, they bid it.
Solar, electrical, plumbing, hvac, warm floors... whatever.

Then they send they're hippy dudes to work in your house (smoking smilie insert here).
:laughing:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Well personally I don't care if a guy looks like a hippy if he knows what he's doing, but a lot of people do especially on the service side. However, I'm not a contractor so......


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

rdr said:


> Well personally I don't care if a guy looks like a hippy if he knows what he's doing, but a lot of people do especially on the service side. However, I'm not a contractor so......


Heck, I'm not a contractor either and if the guy knows what he's doing fine. I do worry about the guys in this co that do electrical because well, you shouldn't be stoned when...

And all of the hvac guys are high, so...


On another note, solar companies have a lot of stoners working so what should you expect?
:no:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Long as he's not stoned on the job. If so you've got recourse for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

rdr said:


> Long as he's not stoned on the job. If so you've got recourse for that. :thumbsup:


They are, lots of idiots get high on the job. It's damn dumb, but I may care more about the average drunk plumber.
:no:

No diss on plumbers, most of them are top notch, top notch!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Don't be toking on the job like Chong is doing in your avatar. Good way to get a bad reputation and possibly shown the door. Good luck.


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

*Its just a funny avatar*

BTW My avatar is not meant to start a discussion about weed, I just thought it was funny, I like Cheech and Chong. I havent smoked pot for a while, (years) I used to. I cant at all now, so no worries, I will NEVER go to work high because I NEVER get high......


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I always thought the were funny and I don't smoke pot.:w00t:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*I'm in*

Persevere, work hard...and you will accomplish your dream.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I always thought the were funny and I don't smoke pot.:w00t:


me too, actually.

"Dave's not here!"
:laughing::no::laughing:


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Which local N2 or did I miss it?


----------



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! I'm hoping to get in as well. Work hard!


----------

